# New Films, New Options, New Rumours....



## Pyan

Just what the title says - snippets you may have seen regarding interesting developments in the SF/F/Horror genres.


Keep it short and snappy, please: a long discussion should have a dedicated thread.


----------



## Pyan

Paramount has recently taken out an option on the movie rights for *Ray Bradbury*’s _Martian Chronicles_... 

http://www.scifimoviepage.com/upcoming/previews/martian_chronicles.html


----------



## dask

I read quite a while ago that Mel Gibson bought the rights to Fahrenheit 451. Ray Bradbury sounded really excited about it and so was I but then after a decade or more I haven't heard a thing. Anyone know anything?


----------



## Pyan

Did he think that Gibson would make a better job of it than Truffaut did? Odd...

Fahrenheit 451 (1966)


----------



## dask

Yeah, I think so, at least with regards to special effects.


----------



## Dave

I thought the 1966 film a little monochrome, dull and slow actually. I'd like a new film to bring out the similarity of the ear shells to people today obliviously walking around listening to ipods and talking on the phone while simultaneously trying to be served in shops or crossing the road; and the full 4-wall screen TV and celebrity soap culture compared to our reality TV/famous for a 15 minutes/talentless singer search/ Z-list celebrity minutiae obsessed culture and a curious drive towards larger and larger TV screens in front living rooms. Obviously, keep in the book burning and the underground groups trying to memorise them; though Bradbury had no way of knowing about Project Gutenberg.


----------



## Metryq

> *Dask wrote: *Yeah, I think so, at least with regards to special effects.



Better special effects should never be the excuse for a "remake." Directors at any given time know what they have to work with and make adjustments. I've seen too many "because the special effects are better now" remakes where the writer/director sat on those technical laurels and left any other artistic considerations by the wayside. _Tron Legacy_, for example, told a slightly different story (allegedly a sequel) and dropped lots of allusions to the first film, but it is obvious that the makers didn't "get" the original. The sequel was paint-by-numbers without a hint of the multi-faceted allegory of the original.



Dave said:


> though Bradbury had no way of knowing about Project Gutenberg.



There's a "zeitgeist" to many stories—even ones depicting the future—that should be maintained, otherwise the identity of a story may be lost. Granted, Truffaut's take on _Fahrenheit 451_ was not a literal translation from page to screen, but we've seen the pitfalls of that approach.

The problem with updating the technology in _Fahrenheit 451_ is that it will begin to look too much like Orwell's _1984_. Heinlein's _The Puppet Masters_ was brought to screen in a paint-by-numbers fashion, and it ended up looking like a remake of _Invasion of the Body Snatchers_. Maintaining just one thread from the book—such as the role reversal between father and son—would have made all the difference. Besides, Pixar's _Wall•E_ already spoofed the "zoned out zombies" talking to each other through video when they are physically elbow to elbow.





While we're at it, maybe we should change the title to _Celsius 232_ to make it more international? Another problem with changing the technology to reflect today's world, then having to fight backwards to maintain certain aspects of the book, is that aspects of the allegory may be lost. For example, merely preserving the books, a la Project Gutenberg, has been done in everything from the _Foundation_ stories to _Lost Horizon_. Having people _memorize_ the books has many facets: the mind is the last refuge of freedom even in the most crushing fascism, and the people know the books and are mindful of them; the books become _alive_. One can preserve history in books, but if one does not read them and know them—well, you know the old adage about history repeating itself. 

Remakers should be very careful about tossing what appears to be superficial detail.


----------



## Metryq

Dave said:


> I thought the 1966 film a little monochrome, dull and slow actually.



_Exactly!_ It made the whole world look a bit like an asylum for simpletons, didn't it?


----------



## Pyan

Here's the new trailer for *John Carter*, based on the character created by Edgar Rice Burroughs, and boy, it's a doozie, as they say...







(Spot the Led Zeppelin riff!)


----------



## TL Rese

pyan said:


> Here's the new trailer for *John Carter*, based on the character created by Edgar Rice Burroughs, and boy, it's a doozie, as they say...
> 
> (Spot the Led Zeppelin riff!)


 
i just saw this trailer!  i thought it looked great and am definitely going to see it. - yea, it looks reminiscent of avatar, but i guess that's where the special effects technology is nowadays.  

i've never read any of the carter novels and was wondering if the trailer looks like it's going to be a good adaptation?  is this supposed to be an adaptation of "princess of mars"?


----------



## Foxbat

pyan said:


> Here's the new trailer for *John Carter*, based on the character created by Edgar Rice Burroughs, and boy, it's a doozie, as they say...
> (Spot the Led Zeppelin riff!)


 
This looks good. As for that riff, I hear it cropping up all over the place at the moment. Jimmy P must be getting a few extra royalty payments


----------



## Moonbat

Wow john carter looks cool, is it from a book?

I'm still looking forward to at the mountains of madness.


----------



## Pyan

First official trailer for *Men in Black 3*:


----------



## Moonbat

Josh Brolin as a young Tommy Lee Jones, brilliant casting


----------



## Metryq

_MIB3_, a perfect example of series sci-fi rule number 5: you know the writers have run out of ideas when time travel or alternate universes are introduced.


----------



## Decker

Here's the _Prometheus_ trailer:


----------



## Jeffbert

*John Carter on film*

I read all the John Carter (Barsoom) stories that were available on PROJECT GUTENBERG, though I do not know if there were any others. I saw the trailer, but only once; I hope that Disney does justice to this, but am not holding my breath.  I think there were about a dozen novels in the series, and the only recurring theme I can recall is that the villain makes away with the hero's woman, and he must rescue her. Though the knight in shining armor sub plot may still be offensive to modern women, and though they are still unable to escape other than by suicide, these women a far from helpless, they hinder their captor's plans, and such, but the heroes' rescue attempts drive the plot.

Moreover, the costumes are minimal, and I doubt that this film would dare to be accurate on that detail. I will say that I found the series very enjoyable, though that may be because I am a chauvinist,  and am not offended by the "helpless women needing rescue" theme.


----------



## Mouse

pyan said:


> Here's the new trailer for *John Carter*, based on the character created by Edgar Rice Burroughs, and boy, it's a doozie, as they say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Spot the Led Zeppelin riff!)



Aha! I knew I'd seen it mentioned on this forum.

Yes. I've just watched the new POTC film and at the start of the DVD was a trailer for *John Carter*. Mind, I'll admit I'm only interested because the perfectly lovely Taylor Kitsch is playing the lead. *swoon*


----------



## Dave

This Finnish B Movie spoof called _Iron Sky _is creating a storm at the Berlin Film festival:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-17046477

All I know about it is what I've read there, however, it does seem calculated to cause a stir given it has Nazis and a Sarah Palin look-alike. If it isn't very funny then that would be a major problem with it though.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1034314/


----------



## Anathem

Dave said:


> This Finnish B Movie spoof called _Iron Sky _is creating a storm at the Berlin Film festival



I heard on another forum that this was a horrible movie (bad writing, horrible acting, not very funny), though haven't seen it myself.

Some movies to look out for in 2013:

*Oz: The Great And Powerful *(Sam Raimi)*
Star Trek 2 *(J. J. Abrams)*
Ender's Game *(Gavin Hood)*
The Hobbit: There and Back Again *(Peter Jackson)


----------



## iansales

*Iron Sky* isn't that bad. The humour is a bit juvenile, and it dodges the tricky questions - but there are a couple of clever moments, and the design looks really cool. I've heard complaints it lacks wit... but then 99.9% of films suffer from that.


----------



## svalbard

In The Times the other week it was mentioned that Alan Garner's Weirdstone of Brisingham is being made into a movie. It was part of a review for his new book which is set decades after the events in the Weirdstone.


----------



## Dave

Blockbusters on the way for 2013

A few remakes, but undoubtedly *it is the year of the sequel *- Die Hard 5, Fast and Furious 6, The Hangover 3, Despicable Me 2, and Kick-Ass 2, Hobbit 2 & 3.


----------



## Reivax26

I heard rumors a while back that a new Godzilla movie was scheduled for release in May 2014. It was not going to be like the movie in the late 90's but instead more like the movies from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Haidi

Anathem said:


> I heard on another forum that this was a horrible movie (bad writing, horrible acting, not very funny), though haven't seen it myself.
> 
> Some movies to look out for in 2013:
> 
> *Oz: The Great And Powerful *(Sam Raimi)*
> Star Trek 2 *(J. J. Abrams)*
> Ender's Game *(Gavin Hood)*
> The Hobbit: There and Back Again *(Peter Jackson)


I just saw the Hobbit, I actually went to look it with my friends because I had heard that it was great. They had all seen the Lord of the Rings, but I hadn't. Don't they relate somehow to each other? I thought, that the movie was done well, too. It had nice backrounds, details, clothes etc. and everything seemed to be finalized well from the start till the end. ;D I liked it, though it wasn't that kind of a movie, I usually like to watch.
Thanks!


----------



## FireDragon-16

Haidi said:


> I just saw the Hobbit, I actually went to look it with my friends because I had heard that it was great. They had all seen the Lord of the Rings, but I hadn't. Don't they relate somehow to each other? I thought, that the movie was done well, too. It had nice backrounds, details, clothes etc. and everything seemed to be finalized well from the start till the end. ;D I liked it, though it wasn't that kind of a movie, I usually like to watch.
> Thanks!



The Hobbit was amazing! Saw that with my brother on New Year's eve. I agree, everything was amazing! 

In answer to your question, yes they do relate to each other. I won't tell you too much since you haven't seen the movies (have you read the books?), but the Hobbit explains where the ring comes from and sort of sets everything up for the journey throughout the Lord of the Rings.


----------



## biodroid

Waiting for the new Superman movie called Man of Steel, apparently produced by Christopher Nolan and directed by Zack Snyder and some of the writers of the Dark Knight trilogy.

And Iron Man 3 is supposed to be out this year, cant wait


----------



## Haidi

FireDragon-16 said:


> The Hobbit was amazing! Saw that with my brother on New Year's eve. I agree, everything was amazing!
> 
> In answer to your question, yes they do relate to each other. I won't tell you too much since you haven't seen the movies (have you read the books?), but the Hobbit explains where the ring comes from and sort of sets everything up for the journey throughout the Lord of the Rings.


Okay, thanks! ;D


----------



## AE35Unit

Someone mentioned on Facebook that a new Frankenstein movie is on the way!


----------



## Harpo

What does everyone think about films such as _Pacific Rim?_

http://pacificrimmovie.warnerbros.com/index.html

(Giant monsters vs giant robots, in this instance)





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A85EtOalcsM


----------



## Lenny

*Pacific Rim* looks like it will be good fun!






I doubt it will be particularly clever, but it should be entertaining, and it's kind of nice to see a big-budget live-action film of something that is usually found only in anime: mecha! In fact, from the trailer it looks very much like it's heavily inspired by Neon Genesis Envangelion.

---

In other films, we have Tom Cruise's next, *Oblivion*:






And I'm very surprised that no-one has mentioned the new film from Neill Blomkamp (_District 9_): Elysium. It's got a decent cast, including Matt Damon, Jodie Foster, Sharlto Copley (who was in District 9), and Stargate's Michael Shanks!

Three big films, all of which look pretty original - should be a good year for SF! Out of the three, I'm most looking forward to Elysium.


----------



## Harpo

I just searched - there is no previous mention anywhere on the Chrons of the word 'Robocopalypse'.  So maybe I'm the first to post this news here?

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/steven-spielbergs-robopocalypse-postponed-indefinitely-410519

but then:

http://www.nme.com/filmandtv/news/steven-spielberg-insists-new-sci-fi-film-robopocalypse/294468

So maybe it'll happen?


----------



## Lenny

The trailer for Elysium has just been released!

http://movies.yahoo.com/video/elysium-trailer-200248321.html


----------



## Lady of Winterfell

Oooooh, thanks Lenny! I have been looking forward to this movie since I heard Matt Damon was in it. Trailer looks great!


----------



## Glitch

Looks interesting I'll give it that.


----------



## Lenny

The final film in Edgar Wright and Simon Pegg's _Three Flavours Cornetto_ trilogy (*Shaun of the Dead* and *Hot Fuzz* were the first and second films), called *The World's End*, has been given a trailer and a release date:






July 19th in the UK, and August 23rd in the US.


----------



## PTeppic

Warner Bros is to remake/reboot "Dungeons and Dragons"


----------



## Warren_Paul

Who's excited for Ender's Game? Just been watching trailers for it. Look's potential. Has Harrison Ford in it. Although I'm not too sure about the kid. Surprised it took them so long to get around to making a movie of Orson Scott Card's first novel.


----------



## clovis-man

I had to get another copy of the book so I can re-read it before the film is released. It's been a long time and my original copy is long gone.


----------



## ed9428

Yes enders game.
Enders Saga got me into reading Sci fi.
Elysium also looks good. Out now but haven't seen it yet.


----------



## J Riff

Just watched the new _Evil Dead_. Not impressed. Not worthy. Not Groovy.


----------



## Droflet

Thanks for the warning, J Riff. I strongly suspected that this movie would suffer from remakeitis (the insistence of studios to make crap out of classics). I shall not waste my time. Ta.


----------



## Starbeast

Frankenstein's Army​ 






 
** No spoiler's movie trailer **​ 
Frankenstein's Army : second teaser trailer - YouTube​ 

If anyone is looking for a new wild and weird zombie/monster flick? Look no further, this movie was a freaky trip into hell. I showed this trailer, because the original preview exposed way too much of the film (which is in color).​


----------



## K. Riehl

Knight's of Badassdom may finally be getting a release date. The working version was shown at Comic Con in 2011. It was voted into the top 3 out of more than 80 movies viewed.

Knights of Badassdom Finally Set For Some Kind Of Release - But Isn't This The Butchered Version? - Bleeding Cool Comic Book, Movies and TV News and Rumors


----------



## Alex The G and T

Mad Max ain't dead yet.  But he's not Mel Gibson anymore.

Tom Hardy Interview MAD MAX: FURY ROAD; Training, His Look, Shooting Schedule, More | Collider


----------



## Lenny

My _Films To Watch 2014_ list has a new entry!

*Edge of Tomorrow*, starring Tom Cruise as a soldier stuck in a time loop, forced to fight a deadly battle against an alien invasion over and over again. Also starring Emily Blunt. Due out June 2014.






Groundhog Troopers? Looks like it could be fun.


----------



## Dave

Lenny said:


> Groundhog Troopers?


That's good! Very good Lenny


----------



## Lenny

Oooh! Ooooh! Oooooh!!






*Interstellar* due for release next November (2014), is the new film from Christopher Nolan, co-written with his brother, Jonathan. Not much is known about it, but it is rumoured to be about a team of scientists who travel vast distances, and possibly into alternate dimensions, through newly discovered wormholes. What we do know is that the teaser definitely gives the impression that it's a space film about pioneers, and that the screenplay is based upon the theoretical work of Kip Thorne, an American theoretical physicist with research interests in gravitational physics and astrophysics.

To be honest, though, I'm not too fussed what it's about. It's an original science fiction film from the Nolan brothers. What more do I need?


----------



## AE35Unit

Nolan brothers? Never heard of them. Ive heard of the sisters however...


----------



## Lenny

You'll know their work. They both collaborated on *Memento*, *The Prestige*, *The Dark Knight*, and *The Dark Knight Rises*, and Christopher Nolan wrote and directed *Batman Begins* and *Inception* (and also directed *Insomnia, starring Al Pacino and Robin Williams).

A small body of work so far, but it's all of a high quality.*


----------



## AE35Unit

Ah yes.  I know those films!


----------



## Dave

"ONE YEAR FROM NOW" 

Is that the plot or the release date?


----------



## Lenny

Release date - 7th November 2014.


----------



## Dave

And Jonathan Nolan created_ Person of Interest_.


----------



## DigitalRain

*300: Rise of an Empire*

It's out already!


----------



## Foxbat

I see *Winter's Tale *is doing the rounds right now. I loved the book but this film is getting a pretty mixed reception so I'll wait for it on DVD.


----------



## Lenny

New trailer for Christopher Nolan's *Interstellar*! This time with added plot:


----------



## svalbard

Really looking forward to that one.


----------



## Lenny

Oh boy, this looks like fun!






*Automata*, a Sci-Fi thriller starring Antonio Banderas (from IMDB):



> Jacq Vaucan, an insurance agent of ROC robotics corporation, routinely investigates the case of manipulating a robot. What he discovers will have profound consequences for the future of humanity.



It looks like *I, Robot* meets *Blade Runner*, set in the bad part of the city from *Artificial Intelligence* (just without gigolobot Jude Law).

HD trailer, and some more on the story, at Yahoo! Movies, who also report a 10th October release (for the US, I guess).


----------



## Harpo

The next batch of Marvel films
http://io9.com/marvel-debuts-their-...utm_source=io9_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow


----------



## Lenny

Haven't seen this mentioned around, so: the next film from Ridley Scott, based on the book by Andy Weir, stars Matt Damon as an astronaut stranded on Mars. And he's surrounded by an impressive cast!

*The Martian*






Due for release at the end of November.


----------



## clovis-man

Lenny said:


> Haven't seen this mentioned around, so: the next film from Ridley Scott, based on the book by Andy Weir, stars Matt Damon as an astronaut stranded on Mars. And he's surrounded by an impressive cast!
> 
> *The Martian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due for release at the end of November.



One thing you can be sure of, with Scott involved, it'll look great. Everything else will be up for debate. And I wonder if Matt Damon is making a creer of being a stranded astronaut: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816692/fullcredits/
Something to look forward to anyway.


----------



## clovis-man

New trailer for *The Martian*:


----------



## svalbard

There is a movie version of Warcraft slated for release early next year. Travis Fimmell of Vikings fame is the lead actor. No trailer yet but the cover art looks impressive. The producers have said they are going for a Gladiator gritty feel.


----------



## clovis-man

I'm deep into reading the novel, *The Martian* right now. Really good.  Couldn't stand it and had to go to IMDB to check who was playing what part in the film. Aside from Matt Damon, with Jeff Daniels as mission director Teddy, Sean Bean as the resident Earthbound hyper-critical Team member and Kristen Wiig as publicist, Annie - the result could be quite good, everything else remaining equal. Starting to look forward to the October premier.


----------



## Mark Ragland

I saw earlier this week that there's going to be a Baywatch movie starring The Rock.

Really? Seriously?


----------



## Droflet




----------



## Mark Ragland

Hollywood-Straight Outta Ideas.


----------



## Davidjb

New *Star Trek* series is in the offing, bad news -- 2017. http://io9.com/holy-crap-they-are-officially-making-a-new-star-trek-t-1740024705


----------



## AE35Unit

Davidjb said:


> New *Star Trek* series is in the offing, bad news -- 2017. http://io9.com/holy-crap-they-are-officially-making-a-new-star-trek-t-1740024705


About time! Sounds like it has potential.  Sounds like we won't see it over here tho!


----------



## Davidjb

AE35Unit said:


> About time! Sounds like it has potential.  Sounds like we won't see it over here tho!



Would that be Jupiter?


----------



## LJ Koopmans

Saw that Warcraft was discussed a bit earlier. Here's the trailer on the imdb page if you haven't seen it already. I'm a bit worried, it looks like it has a potential to be action-packed and not much more. I hope for the best though. I've heard good things about Duncan Jones, the director, and his 2009 movie "Moon" before, but I haven't seen any of his stuff. Anyone know anything about him?

http://m.imdb.com/title/tt0803096/


----------



## svalbard

Jon Bernthal and Richard Armitage Go Medieval in First 'Pilgrimage' Images (Exclusive)

Could be promising.


----------



## Allegra

Doctor Strange (2016) - IMDb
Jungle Book: Origins (2017) - IMDb
Looking forward.


----------



## clovis-man

This looks like it might be fun:


----------



## Jeffbert

I actually had the Dr. Strange DVD from NF a few years ago. I only watched the 1st 5 minutes, then returned it. I might try the new one, though.


----------



## clovis-man

The book was quite good. The movie may be a tad over the top.


----------



## Allegra

Can't wait to see this one:






And this:






And - 






All of the sudden there seem to be a lot watch!


----------



## WaylanderToo

saw 2 of these 3 trailers at the cinema and have them in my 'to see' pile. Now there's a 3rd!


----------



## Jeffbert

I thought Churchill say something about a *finest hour*, though doubtless *darkest* would also apply. 

Sadly, I do not go to the theater anymore.


----------



## Mouse

Ocean's 8 looks quite good, but then I love Sandra Bullock. And also heard that Mortal Engines is being made(has been made?) into a film, so that'll be good!


----------



## Danny Creasy

A series, not a film, but _The Alienist _looks intriguing — January 22nd on TNT.


----------



## REBerg

Mouse said:


> heard that Mortal Engines is being made(has been made?) into a film, so that'll be good!


----------



## WaylanderToo

can you say "...start of 'A New Hope'..."


----------



## AlexH

After initially being announced in 2014, there has been progress on a film for one of my childhood favourite book series - Enid Blyton's Magic Faraway Tree. I only bought the books to re-read a few months ago and thought the proposed film had come to a dead end.

Sam Mendes' production company have teamed up with StudioCanal (behind Swallows and Amazons, Paddington etc.) for a live action film.


----------



## WaylanderToo

I see that there is potentially (_yet another_) disaster-zone to potentially avoid in 2021.... 

Dungeons & Dragons Movie Rolling Up Director

Now I *love *D&D - however I have got no faith in Hollywood to get this right


----------



## Anthoney

WaylanderToo said:


> Now I *love *D&D - however I have got no faith in Hollywood to get this right



Just because they have failed every other time they've tried doesn't necessarily mean they'll fail again.


----------



## Pyan

Aha! *rubs hands together* Are you a _betting_ man, Anthony?


----------



## Anthoney

Sure!  A little black jack.  Some Texas Hold'em.  Maybe even some roulette if I'm feeling lucky.  What I would not do is bet that they will make a good D&D movie.  I might as well spend my whole check on Lotto.  Same chances.  (Secretly I spend $2 a week on Lotto just in case).


----------



## Overread

Thing is DnD should be perfect Hollywood material. 
It's full of tropes that make it super easy to setup a world and scene and quest; its got a focus on action and monsters, dragons, magic etc.... And the quest structure fits into a film time-line. It's actually surprising they've never managed to get it to work properly. Done right a big DnD should be the kind of thing that unseats the dominance of Marvel/DC


----------



## AstroZon

A live action Jonny Quest has been in the planning stages for years.  Robert Rodriguez was set to be both director and co-writer, but the project stalled a few years ago.  Now apparently it's on again.  As a fan of the original JQ, I'd love to see this done right.  

I'd also like to see Hanna-Barbara release an unedited DVD box set of the original series, but that's extremely unlikely as there were plenty of politically incorrect moments.  It'd be cool though.


----------



## dask

Loved Jonny Quest, watched it whenever reception was favorable the night it came on.


----------



## Allegra

I'm looking forward to seeing a new Polish black and white film *Cold War*. It's competing right now in Cannes film festival and got some excellent reviews. Directed by the director of *Ida* - also black & white, brilliant film.


----------



## dask

Sounds like something to look out for.


----------



## Al Jackson

Lot of news back in August about Apple greenlighting Asimov's Foundation. Can't say I have seen much about it since.  This is a case where a story needs to be 'actionified' , they did a good job on Man in a High Castle. Foundation is more 'conventional' science fiction (so to speak) but will have to be handled with care.


----------



## Al Jackson

Dune. There has been news about Dune. Villeneuve will be using a different director of photography and Timothée Chalamet confirmed that he will be playing Paul.
I guess Legendary Pictures came up with the money for Dune? If two films this has got to be a 200 million plus movies. I had heard production was to begin in March but not seen that confirmed.


----------



## svalbard

Al Jackson said:


> Dune. There has been news about Dune. Villeneuve will be using a different director of photography and Timothée Chalamet confirmed that he will be playing Paul.
> I guess Legendary Pictures came up with the money for Dune? If two films this has got to be a 200 million plus movies. I had heard production was to begin in March but not seen that confirmed.



That is something to look forward to


----------



## Al Jackson

svalbard said:


> That is something to look forward to



You know I can't think of a serious science fiction film in 2018. I don't count The Predator as SF (I didn't like it anyway). Since 2010 there have been just about one each year.
   ...*Monsters , Gravity . Ex Machina , Predestination , Interstellar* (tho that needed a better narrative) *,Arrival , The Martian, Blade Runner 2049 ,
Annihilation *is 2018, is good enough but not sure why Alex Garland picked that story  ... and about a half dozen others that were OK .
We still get the klunkers , right now *Mortal Engines*, but things are not as bad as they used to be.

I don't count the comic book movies they are , when they have SF, just too pulpy for me.

So Dune on the horizon , which may be 2020 is about the only big SF I know.


----------



## dask

Will this Dune have any connection to the work Jodorowsky has done?


----------



## Al Jackson

dask said:


> Will this Dune have any connection to the work Jodorowsky has done?


No.
I really don't understand the interest in  Jodorowsky's  Dune. Watching that documentary made me conclude that  Jodorowsky did not have an idea how to make the novel into a film. His money man figured this out fairly quickly. I thought the art designs did not fit the story, Lynch had a better eye.


----------



## Anthoney

Al Jackson said:


> Lynch had a better eye.



Yeah but he thought it was a good idea to give the Fremen sonic weapons.


----------



## Al Jackson

Anthoney said:


> Yeah but he thought it was a good idea to give the Fremen sonic weapons.


I thought it was Lynch who put that in.


----------



## Anthoney

Yes it was.  You said he had a better eye and I pointed out he also had some dumb ideas.


----------



## Overread

It's probably because of its unrealised potential; ergo something we never got. Plus in a world where we are used to most directors rending a story down to just 2 hours, its refreshing to see one start at 14 or so hours and considering the story from that aspect. 

OF course 14 hours is nearly impractical in film terms. Even some of the biggest trilogies and films of the past and present day don't get near that value (in fact Starwars is possibly the only film franchise to get near that value and its taken a LOT of movies over generations to get there). 

I do agree, Lynch had a great eye for the visuals of Dune. Even now when one thinks of Dune, his creations and artistic direction leap to the foreground (as opposed to the odd hat and fashion show that was the other adaptation many years later). Lynch also suffered in script, though honestly if he'd had 2 films I think he could have covered it better; provided they were direct link films like Lord of the Rings were as opposed to two fully stand alone films where you can lose a huge chunk of time retelling the first story at the start of the second.


----------



## Al Jackson

Anthoney said:


> Yes it was.  You said he had a better eye and I pointed out he also had some dumb ideas.


Yeah Lynch got too imaginative with those sonic weapons , he seemed to miss the point that the Fremen in Dune were by themselves the secret weapon against the  Sardaukar not even counting the worms.
I also did not like the 'cartooning-up' of the Harkonnen , that was silly unneeded. I thought neither the Lynch film or the SyFy series caught the subtlety of Herbert's narrative in things like that. Villeneuve has shone an eye for sophistication , I want to see is he can capture that from the novel.


----------



## Scookey

I'm still hoping they release a new Dune PC game. Was addicted to the three, now very dated and 32-bit only ones. Think films and games are best when originate in books. Rarely works well when the process is reversed - Assain's Creed being a moot point.


----------



## Al Jackson

Overread said:


> I do agree, Lynch had a great eye for the visuals of Dune. Even now when one thinks of Dune, his creations and artistic direction leap to the foreground (as opposed to the odd hat and fashion show that was the other adaptation many years later). Lynch also suffered in script, though honestly if he'd had 2 films I think he could have covered it better; provided they were direct link films like Lord of the Rings were as opposed to two fully stand alone films where you can lose a huge chunk of time retelling the first story at the start of the second.



There is one thing that is frustrating about the adaptation of science fiction prose by movie makers, few directors and screenwriters are familiar with the prose form. This has changed in recent years. Thought out the 40s and 50s (and onward) science fiction writers , the good ones, build worlds that felt lived with good story telling , using the facts of the known universe. Look at how much great SF prose still lays fallow. Visual narrative is just now getting around to Foundation, almost all of Heinlein's work from the 1950's (the best stuff he ever wrote) has been ignored, a great SF novel like Clarke's Rendezvous with Rama can't see to get gotten made, Poul Anderson's space opera with is way beyond Star Trek and Star Wars seems unknown, Alfred Bester's great baroque space opera The Stars My Destination  is confoundedly never gotten to the screen ... an lot and lots more. just sits there... passes beyond my understanding.


----------



## Al Jackson

Saw this news item:

'Avatar' Sequels Not Certain After Disney-Fox Merger

At first I thought they were talking about Avatar 2 and 3 but apparently it is Avatar 4 and 5! 
If I remember correctly principal photography on Avatar 2 and 3 a couple years ago and I have never understood why there is to be like 3 or is it 4 years of post production?
You know I thought Avatar was a 3d fest for the eyes but a somewhat lackluster even 2nd class story.
Sort of a Bury My Heart at Alpha Centauri ….


----------



## AlexH

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair was apparently panned after attempts to make it a "girl power" film resulted in creative differences.
The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair - IMDb 

Netflix are now developing live action TV series and films, apparently hoping to make Narnia into a universe to rival Marvel and Game of Thrones.








						'The Chronicles of Narnia' on Netflix: Everything We Know So Far
					

Netflix is adapting The Chronicles of Narnia books into both TV series and movies over the next several years. Here’s an ongoing preview of everything we know about The Chronicles of Narnia on Netflix including...




					www.whats-on-netflix.com


----------



## Vince W

AlexH said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair was apparently panned after attempts to make it a "girl power" film resulted in creative differences.
> The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair - IMDb
> 
> Netflix are now developing live action TV series and films, apparently hoping to make Narnia into a universe to rival Marvel and Game of Thrones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Chronicles of Narnia' on Netflix: Everything We Know So Far
> 
> 
> Netflix is adapting The Chronicles of Narnia books into both TV series and movies over the next several years. Here’s an ongoing preview of everything we know about The Chronicles of Narnia on Netflix including...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whats-on-netflix.com


This will go wrong. Horribly, horribly wrong.


----------



## BAYLOR

Vince W said:


> This will go wrong. Horribly, horribly wrong.



This one 50/50 . It  Could be a compete  disaster or it could turn out great.


----------



## Vince W

After what they did to Watership Down, I have no faith in their ability to adapt books.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

AlexH said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair was apparently panned after attempts to make it a "girl power" film resulted in creative differences.
> The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair - IMDb
> 
> Netflix are now developing live action TV series and films, apparently hoping to make Narnia into a universe to rival Marvel and Game of Thrones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'The Chronicles of Narnia' on Netflix: Everything We Know So Far
> 
> 
> Netflix is adapting The Chronicles of Narnia books into both TV series and movies over the next several years. Here’s an ongoing preview of everything we know about The Chronicles of Narnia on Netflix including...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.whats-on-netflix.com


It couldn't have been "panned" since it was never made.


----------



## AlexH

Vince W said:


> After what they did to Watership Down, I have no faith in their ability to adapt books.


I can't imagine it being the same team. Mindhunter and House of Cards are highly rated Netflix productions adapted from books. I haven't seen either or Watership Down.


----------



## Vince W

In fairness Watership Down was a BBC/Netflix co-production and it was abysmal. So they both share the blame for that one.


----------



## Pyan

tegeus-Cromis said:


> It couldn't have been "panned" since it was never made.


Did they mean "canned"?


----------



## Pyan

AlexH said:
			
		

> The Chronicles of Narnia: The Silver Chair was apparently panned after attempts to make it a "girl power" film resulted in creative differences.



To be fair, there's nothing actual wrong with promoting _The Silver Chair_ as a 'girl-power' story, given that Jill Pole and The Lady of the Green Kirtle are probably far and away the strongest characters in the book.


----------



## tegeus-Cromis

pyan said:


> Did they mean "canned"?


Ah! That would make sense.


----------



## AlexH

pyan said:


> To be fair, there's nothing actual wrong with promoting _The Silver Chair_ as a 'girl-power' story, given that Jill Pole and The Lady of the Green Kirtle are probably far and away the strongest characters in the book.


Of course there isn't. I wasn't involved in the 'creative differences.'


----------



## Pyan

I've seen some odd pitches for films, but really?

*Rubik’s Cube Movie and Game Show in Development *


----------



## Droflet

It's got to be a gag. It has to. Right???


----------



## CupofJoe

Hey, I'll believe anything is possible... They _MADE_ *Monster Trucks* & *The Emojis Movie*


----------



## Droflet

You make a good point, Joe.


----------



## AE35Unit

Vince W said:


> After what they did to Watership Down, I have no faith in their ability to adapt books.


They did a series based on Watership Down?


----------



## Vince W

AE35Unit said:


> They did a series based on Watership Down?


Yes, they did, but it was terrible. I never finished it.


----------



## Guttersnipe

Some upcoming films with undecided release dates:

-The King's Daughter, action-adventure fantasy directed by Sean McNamara and based on the novel The Moon and the Sun by Vonda N. McIntyre and starring Pierce Brosnan
-Three Thousand Years of Longing, epic fantasy romance written and directed by George Miller and starring Idris Alba and Tilda Swinton 
-Nine Days, supernatural drama written and directed by Edson Oda and starring Winston Duke and Zazie Beetz (released at Sundance; will be in theater sometime this summer)
-Pinocchio, animated stop-motion musical dark fantasy, co-written and directed by Guillermo del Toro, based on Italian novel 
-Wendell and Wild, animated stop-motion dark fantasy horror comedy, directed by Henry Selick, voice-acted by Jordan Peele and Keegan-Michael Key


----------



## Guttersnipe

-Reminiscence, sci-fi drama thriller written and directed by Lisa Joy (debut), starring Hugh Jackman and Rebecca Ferguson
-Voyagers, sci-fi thriller written and directed by Neil Burger, starring Colin Farrell and Tye Sheridan
-Antlers, supernatural horror directed by Scott Cooper, based on a short story by Nick Antosca, starring Keri Russell and Jesse Plemons


----------



## CupofJoe

Just watch the trailer for *LIGHTYEAR*, the Buzz Lightyear origin story. I didn't hate the trailer...
To Infinity... And...


----------



## Toby Frost

I'd go to see a film by George Miller in which Idris and Tilda team up, even if it was a romance.


----------



## BAYLOR

CupofJoe said:


> Just watch the trailer for *LIGHTYEAR*, the Buzz Lightyear origin story. I didn't hate the trailer...
> To Infinity... And...



  The trailer looks okay . Chris Evans is the voice of Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## CupofJoe

BAYLOR said:


> The Ttailer looks okay . Chris Evans is the voice of Buzz Lightyear.


Yes and I like the fact that they have made the "real" Buzz Lightyear resemble but not copied from "toy" Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## BAYLOR

CupofJoe said:


> Yes and I like the fact that they have made the "real" Buzz Lightyear resemble but not copied from "toy" Buzz Lightyear.



Treating him as a more serious character could work.  I wonder what their take on Zurg would  be like in this type of  film incarnation ?


----------



## alexvss

Guillermo del Toro is set to adapt a story published in F&SF in 1980. It will air on Netflix.


----------



## AE35Unit

alexvss said:


> Guillermo del Toro is set to adapt a story published in F&SF in 1980. It will air on Netflix.


Do you know the story's title?


----------



## Valtharius

A friend sent me this trailer for the new Mario Brothers movie starring Chris Pratt. I'm 99% sure it's fake, but it should be real.


----------



## AE35Unit

Oh hell no...


----------



## alexvss

AE35Unit said:


> Do you know the story's title?


Yeah my last post felt incomplete... There you go:


----------



## AE35Unit

alexvss said:


> Yeah my last post felt incomplete... There you go:
> View attachment 83369


Hmm not heard of Michael Shea


----------



## Danny McG

This looks kind of intriguing, and I like the trailer soundtrack!


----------



## Guttersnipe

New Line is making a horror-style Wizard of Oz film. I can't wait.


----------



## AE35Unit

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet but...









						‘Quantum Leap’ Sequel Pilot Greenlit by NBC
					

Scott Bakula may be involved in project, which is set 30 years after the original series.




					www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## paranoid marvin

AE35Unit said:


> I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Quantum Leap’ Sequel Pilot Greenlit by NBC
> 
> 
> Scott Bakula may be involved in project, which is set 30 years after the original series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hollywoodreporter.com




This makes perfect sense. A great series with a great premise. There are tons of ways that they could go with this show for a new series. I hope they don't mess it up, it should be hard not to make this a success.


----------



## BAYLOR

AE35Unit said:


> Hmm not heard of Michael Shea



I very highly reccomend his  Check  out his* Nift the Lean Fantasy* series 

 Among the books  he wrote  *The Color out  of Time  *of time which is a vole light  sequel to H p Lovecrats *The Color of Space *

His father was was Robert Shea  who was one of the authors T*he Illuminatus Trilogy   *There also appears to be a 2021 film adaptation it.


----------



## pogopossum

A NYT article linked below lists "Five SF Movies to Stream Now"
They all sound interesting, particularly the "faithful" filming of Heinlein's - - -
1. *Door Into Summer. *On Netflix. Never heard they were making it. The NYT reviewer likes it a lot.
2. *Come True. *On Hulu.
3.* Remininisence. *On HBO Max.
4. *Coma. *_"_On major platforms." This is a Russian flic, nothing like the Robin Cook.
5. *Alien Outbreak. *On Vudu and YouTube. Mixed review. Plaudits to the setting et al. Pans the acting.

Here's the LINK to the NYT article.


----------

